# The training breeds mastery



## Shtrebedechka (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to tell you the story of my daughter.
She was 12 when I brought her to art school. When she brought sketches from her first plener, I was shocked - it was scrawl. I was looking for the way to say her that can’t all be artists and she wouldn’t achieve anything at all, let’s give up drawing.
But the years passed and here’s the evolution of her skills:
12 years first grade of an art school
12 years first grade of an art school

13 years second grade
13 years second grade
14 years third grade
15 years fourth grade
15 years fourth grade
this she recently did, she’s 19 now
As I’m just starting my art way it’s very encouraging to me - practice makes many things possible.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Great story and thanks for sharing it. It really does show what practice and study can accomplish. She's very good I hope you stick it out as well. You'll get there too! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shtrebedechka (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback. I just wanted to ask what does "stick out" means


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

"Stick it out" means to stay with it until you reach your goals.

Actually "stick with it" is probably the better phrase.


----------

